# Could Citrus be a red buckskin?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Show me some pics? I can't remember what colour Citrus is


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never heard of a red buckskin. Would you mind posting what you've read about them? 

If his siblings are grullo, then one of his parents has the dun gene somewhere. Are they full siblings or half?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures..... and his siblings are full siblings.... not sure what the half siblings look like. I only researched full siblings.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No doubt in my mind. Citrus is a bay. A very gorgeous one


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Buckskins are the result of one cream gene on a bay or seal brown horse. The cream gene, in its heterozygous state, only affects red hair, so the black hair on a horse with one cream gene is left undiluted. Buckskins can vary in shade from very pale buttermilk through a very sooty, dark brown color. Buckskins with countershading (darker color along the topline) often have heavy dappling and a dorsal stripe. They can be mistaken for bays if they are more red than gold, for duns if they have a dorsal, or for seal browns if they are very dark. Buckskins will have at least one cream dilute parent.Morgan Colors- Buckskin Morgan Horses

I copied that right from the link....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's a bay like his mom. Haha. An adorable one too.

I wonder if his sire was a dunalino, not a palomino if they're grulla.

Oooh. I see what you mean by red buckskin now. I was thinking like a bright sorrel with black points. I looked through the pictures. I still say Citrus is a bay. He's got a richer colour than the "red" buckskin. Dunno if that makes sense.. I can't figure out how to word it, but it makes sense in my head. haha


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> No doubt in my mind. Citrus is a bay. A very gorgeous one [/QUOTE
> 
> What a relief.... I have only ever owned bays!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am reasonably sure that Citrus does not have a cream gene. There is no dilution of the bay colour at all. It is strong, red, and has a silvery sheen to it. That is bay in a nut shell.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> He's a bay like his mom. Haha. An adorable one too.
> 
> I wonder if his sire was a dunalino, not a palomino if they're grulla.


Let me find the picture of his mother and father.... I am going to have to email his breeder. I cannot find the pictures :


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Citrus said:


> What a relief.... I have only ever owned bays!!!


Bahaha. You sound like you'd be crushed to know you own a different coloured horse.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Bahaha. You sound like you'd be crushed to know you own a different coloured horse.


LOL.... I may not have known what to do with a horse of a different color....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, definitely a bay. He had a 29% chance of being a buckskin since only daddy is a cream carrier, but there was the same probability that he would be bay.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

A good way to tell between bay and dark buckskin is that the shine on a buckskin's coat all over will be silver or gold. You can see in the pictures of Citrus that his coat shines red/copper. Bays won't shine silver or gold.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Yep, definitely a bay. He had a 29% chance of being a buckskin since only daddy is a cream carrier, but there was the same probability that he would be bay.


I see  very interesting... what would a red buckskin look like I wonder?


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

MadamKing said:


> A good way to tell between bay and dark buckskin is that the shine on a buckskin's coat all over will be silver or gold. You can see in the pictures of Citrus that his coat shines red/copper. Bays won't shine silver or gold.


I do love his red/copper color


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

My mare is a very light bay and we thought she was buckskin until a friend who breeds coloured Australian Stock Horses pointed out that little trick. Needless to say I was sad. Boring old bay, haha. Up until then I'd always had interesting colours. Pinto, palomino, roan, even a taffy


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Citrus said:


> I see  very interesting... what would a red buckskin look like I wonder?


I've never really heard the term 'red buckskin' until this thread, but this was from the website you posted. He's what I interpreted to be a red buckskin. In the pictures, his dam looks to be buckskin and they said in the comment that his sire 
is a perlino. He can't be a bay if those are what his parents are.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know genetics of horses, but I would call that coloration a "blood bay".


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Red buckskins look a lot like cherry/blood bays, but if you get their genetics tested, they will show buckskin genes. My friend was appalled when he foal that was supposed to be a buckskin came out bay! But then we found out she was genetically red buckskin. She came from a palomino dam and standard bay sire.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I don't know genetics of horses, but I would call that coloration a "blood bay".


That's what the picture's comment was about: He looks like bay, but he's not. He can't be. His sire is a perlino.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

For his siblings to be grulla/o one parent has to be dun, so unless his sire is a palomino dun (dunalino) they can't be grulla/o.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Like I said, I am emailing the breeder to see about getting pictures of his parents again.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i don't know about you guys, but the 2nd picture of citrus DOES look a little golden. and if you entertain the idea of the buckskin. it says that buckskin can express on either bay or seal brown. IF he was a buckskin i would say it would be on seal brown because if you look at the pictures he has that lighter shade next to his eyes and on his muzzle..


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola had the lighter shade around her eyes and muzzle and she is bay..


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

lilkitty, this thread has some really good examples of smokey browns, which is cream + brown. 

I still maintain that Citrus is bay. Altogether too clear for me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Another vote for bay.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Citrus is a bay IMO.


Sarahandlola your mare is brown not bay.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i vote brown on lola as well.

but i was just entertaining the idea of red buckskin on citrus. you honestly don't ever really know unless you get them tested.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

It would be entertaining to have a red buckskin... but I really love bays, especially him


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> I've never really heard the term 'red buckskin' until this thread, but this was from the website you posted. He's what I interpreted to be a red buckskin. In the pictures, his dam looks to be buckskin and they said in the comment that his sire
> is a perlino. He can't be a bay if those are what his parents are.


That colt (holy neck, by the way! :shock still has a goldenish cast to him, though, and the typical buckskin/dun highlights in the mane and tail. Whereas the OP's horse looks like any ol' bay....nothing wrong with a bay....


----------

